# Thank you



## SocialbFly (Apr 11, 2009)

I need to read more, but i wanted to thank you all for sharing what is a sometimes conficted feeling with the rest of us.

I personally appreciate it.

Thank you too Conrad for this board.


----------



## olwen (Apr 12, 2009)

SocialbFly said:


> I need to read more, but i wanted to thank you all for sharing what is a sometimes conficted feeling with the rest of us.
> 
> I personally appreciate it.
> 
> Thank you too Conrad for this board.



I second this!


----------



## rollhandler (Apr 17, 2009)

SocialbFly said:


> I need to read more, but i wanted to thank you all for sharing what is a sometimes conficted feeling with the rest of us.
> 
> I personally appreciate it.
> 
> Thank you too Conrad for this board.



Thank you too from me Conrad. I voted neither for nor against the board citing reasons both for and against the need, but now that it is here it is serving its purpose as an invaluable resource and social networking tool already.
Rollhandler


----------



## thatgirl08 (Apr 23, 2009)

I wasn't particularly in favor of the board, but I realize now that we truly did need a place for this type of discussion. I'm glad the board is here:]


----------



## swamptoad (May 5, 2009)

I appreciate that we have this board also.


----------

